

Baffled by Microsoft Developer Support - irrlichthn
http://www.irrlicht3d.org/pivot/entry.php?id=1452

======
NicoJuicy
I needed Microsoft some times now, i always had a reply. Although i prefer to
check the forums first.

B2B is important for microsoft, so replying to emails also ;)

